# Has anyone considered buying a second Madone?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. Has anyone considered buying a second Madone after being pleased with the first one? The problem with buying a second model in my opinion is finding one that compliments, rather than eclipses the first one.

For example, a Madone 5.5 performance would render your 5.2 performance obsolete. For me the easiest solution would be to buy two of the same models, one in a performance version and one in a pro version.

However, if the performance version fits well, perhaps you should not consider the pro version. Maybe it's best to stick with one Madone only?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

How about you buy all the madones? Why stop at 2... could get them in different colors to match your outfit. It'd be totally thuper!


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

I think you have more time and money than is good for you. Just ride! Spend the money on components and a good biking tools. Then swap out parts on your Madone to suit your mood. If you're really feeling adventuresome, strip down your bike(s) and paint them to suit your mood  
btw-are you asking because you have a Madone and want a second, or are you really pondering which model of Madone you want? I have a 2006 Discovery Channel Madone SSLx frame that I bought separately and built her up to the same specs as Lance's 2005 TDF winning bike component by component. Pro level? Oh yeah, but I didn't like it. I swapped the wheels for Ksyrium SL's, switched out the 2006 black bonty race x lite pro saddle for a 2007 white one, changed the hoods to white, went with white bonty bar tape, and swapped out the dura ace cassette for a Token ceramic 11-27 cassette that was half the weight, and went with a KCNC chain over the dura ace chain. Pro level? probably still, but it suits my mood better than "stock" version of this incredible bike. It looks better, rides smoother, and is distinctively "me".


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

You know, I try to refrain and do in most instances, but why don't you stop trolling and add some serious dialogue about a bike you actually own (and/or ride) to the forums. People have no problem helping, and while some of your questions ring true, others, and all too frequent of them are ridiculous. For me at least, there is some doubt of you even owning a bike (let alone a Madone), or having ever ridden one. If you do or have, then you are just posting either as a joke or to get a rise out of people: Which is the very definition of trolling.

RBR tends to be a great place to exchange quality information. Some of your posts, sadly, are reminiscent of BF.

zac


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

in reply to:

"You know, I try to refrain and do in most instances,"

You need to try a little harder. Your name calling is getting irritating. It's about time it stopped.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

He isn't a troll, I alone have 4 madones. A 5.1, 5.2, 5.2 Pro and a 6.9. I painted one pink (the 5.1) and rode my gf and I to senior prom on it.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Ah, you should have taken the 6.9 to the prom.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

the sky above said:


> Ah, you should have taken the 6.9 to the prom.


psh. My sister isn't allowed near that thing.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

the sky above said:


> in reply to:
> 
> "You know, I try to refrain and do in most instances,"
> 
> You need to try a little harder. Your name calling is getting irritating. It's about time it stopped.


Your trolling is getting very irritating too, and likewise is about time you stopped.

Posts such as how do the brakes work; and I got grease on my hands when I touched the chain; and there's this part on my bike that I don't know what it's for, so I pushed it into the frame; and ad nauseum about how to adjust a derailleur when no fewer than 4 or 5 experienced posters answered your question just ring out that you are trolling. But this is a waste of time. 

I truly do hope you actually get out and ride and enjoy whatever it is you are riding. Good luck to you. 

And done
zac


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Zac - 10 million
Troll - 0


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

zac, you're going out of your way to start trouble on this message board. If you think I am a troll all you have to do as a sane, decent person is ignore the thread. Instead, you seek out my posts merely to add nasty insults.

I have not called anyone names nor have I insulted anyone in my threads. You're also making things up that I have never said. Or, there were things that were obvious jokes you are taking out of context. 

How do I contact a moderator to deal with your insulting and degrading replies?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

in repy to:
"I truly do hope you actually get out and ride and enjoy whatever it is you are riding. Good luck to you"

zac, you also have a very condescending and arrogant manner. You don't hope for anything good except to seek me out and insult me. You're a patronizing phony.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is one of the main rules concerning this forum:

Prohibited: # The message insults or degrades another member of the community.

That's you zac, an insulting member of this message board. Your worthless replies are totally unwelcome on my threads.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

the sky above said:


> Your worthless replies are totally unwelcome on my threads.


Try reading your own post......

_"The message insults or degrades another member of the community"_


And Sky, you cannot say who can or cannot reply to your threads...


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> Zac - 10 million
> Troll - 0


So, whoever you are you first joke around with me as a friend and then turn around unexpectedly and insult me? Thanks for letting me know who you are.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Try reading your own post......
> 
> _"The message insults or degrades another member of the community"_
> 
> ...


Thanks for being here Mr. Hickey, let the record show that this "zac" came onto this thread with nothing but insults. Is that against the rules? 

I ask you, Mr. Hickey, is there anything trollish about my thread that deserved that? I asked a sincere question. Please act in fairness, sir.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

the sky above said:


> So, whoever you are you first joke around with me as a friend and then turn around unexpectedly and insult me? Thanks for letting me know who you are.


1. I joke with all. I am an equal oppurtunity joker.
a. My point system, my rules.
%. I call it as I see it.
-. I never insulted you.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> 1.
> -. I never insulted you.


You called me a troll. You did insult me.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I can't imagine ANY good reason to buy more than 1 Madone. If you want a nicer Madone, replace your parts... SRAM, Campy or 09 Dura Ace would all be an upgrade... and there are lots of upgraded wheel choices to decide between...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note:* it's called the "ignore" feature. Use it. 

Locked.


----------

